# Right side (passenger) "A" Pillar Cover



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Hello,
Can anyone tell me what the interchange number is for a 66-67 "A" body passenger side A-body pillar cover is
I am to believe all 66-67 2DR-HT are all the same, 66-67 Lemans, GTO's, Chevelles, 442/Cutlass, Skylark.
Is this correct? I have a guy telling me they are not. I stand corrected they are not.
Anyone with a Hollander Interchange number?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't say it's 100% accurate but listed as so on AMD's site;
A-Pillars | AMD 375-3466-1R


----------

